# Laser For S&W Shield



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I recently purchased a Laser Max Laser for my Shield 9mm which also fits the 40.....

Easy to install and it looks like it came with the pistol...... Held the zero after shooting 100 rounds through it..... Reasonably priced too... Best price I found was at Amazon....
Amazon.com: Laser Max CF-Shield Laser for: Sports & Outdoors


----------

